# Miracle Berry?



## PEZenfuego (Jan 7, 2010)

Who's tried this? What foods did you try it with?


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## Muesli (Jan 7, 2010)

4Chan said:


>


EXACTLY what I was thinking of!


----------



## JustinJ (Jan 7, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > Picture
> ...


Me too!


----------



## Kian (Jan 7, 2010)

Holy crap it's my cousin Miracle!


----------



## PeterNewton (Jan 7, 2010)

Are we talking about Acai? I have V8 Fusion sometimes, and one of the versions is Acai Berry. Not sure what all the craze is about. I've had it for a year now, but it just tastes nice; all that weightloss hype is.. well, a hype. Unless you have a barrel a day, in which case I don't know what will happen, its not that useful for weightloss.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 7, 2010)

PeterNewton said:


> Are we talking about Acai?


Try wikipedia.


----------



## PeterNewton (Jan 7, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> PeterNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Are we talking about Acai?
> ...



Ohh. Sorry. I read some Yahoo article calling acai "the miracle berry" as a compliment a few months ago. I didn't realize that an actual berry or fruit would have such a cheesy official name.


----------



## Edmund (Jan 7, 2010)

JustinJ said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > 4Chan said:
> ...



Me 3.


----------



## Owen (Jan 7, 2010)

Are you talking about this?

http://www.thinkgeek.com/caffeine/wacky-edibles/ab3f/


----------



## PEZenfuego (Jan 7, 2010)

Owen said:


> Are you talking about this?
> 
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/caffeine/wacky-edibles/ab3f/



Yes, that's exactly what I was talking about.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm confused, what is thread about?


----------



## Muesli (Jan 7, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> I'm confused, what is thread about?


There is a berry that has some chemical in it that makes bitter and sour foods taste sweet for X amount of time. Pretty neat if you ask me.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh that, I've heard about the miracle fruit.
It would be so good, I want it!


----------



## Caedus (Jan 7, 2010)

JustinJ said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > 4Chan said:
> ...



Haha. Me too! Yay for Pokemon. I think I still have that card lying around somewhere...


----------



## Edam (Jan 8, 2010)

i've tried them, still got some at uni actually. they're odd. I ate so much raw lemon i started feeling ill, but it tasted awesome. drinking vinegar probably didn't help much. what else.. erm, orange juice was too sweet to be nice yet chocolate tastes awesome. oh. also it makes grapefruit taste ok, that was a surprise. haven't tried it with anything particularly odd. raw sprouts next time maybe.


----------



## Forte (Jan 8, 2010)

Caedus said:


> JustinJ said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...


lol me too

looks like great minds think alike


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 8, 2010)

TRUE FRIENDSHIP CAN ONLY EXIST BETWEEN MAN AND POKEMON


----------



## Caedus (Jan 8, 2010)

Forte said:


> Caedus said:
> 
> 
> > JustinJ said:
> ...



Haha, yeah. I'm gonna dig all those cards out sometime.
OH! I KNOW, POKEMON TOURNAMENT AT VANCOUVER OPEN 2010!!


----------



## Forte (Jan 8, 2010)

4Chan said:


> TRUE FRIENDSHIP CAN ONLY EXIST BETWEEN MAN AND POKEMON


Shuckle <3



Caedus said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > Caedus said:
> ...


Are you coming? :O
Edmonton's population is going to go down by 20%


----------



## Caedus (Jan 8, 2010)

Forte said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > TRUE FRIENDSHIP CAN ONLY EXIST BETWEEN MAN AND POKEMON
> ...



YESS! I'm so excited! It's my birthday present from my parents. They're going to pay for gas or a flight. Training hard!
And yes, Edmonton fails. Jesse may come too, so that'd be 40% gone right there. 
I'm going to be competing in EVERYTHING. You'll own me at SQ-1.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 8, 2010)

Could we keep this on topic? I'm much more interested in miracle berries than pokemon, so make your own thread.


----------

